# 12/20/07 Fishing



## whj812 (Dec 19, 2007)

Heading out in the morning to get some fishing in!!! I hope to have some nice pics to show tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

nice man,

While Im sitting at work I will think about the fish you are going to be catching. Good luck.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck, and catch a bunch! 8) 

I think we're getting some more rain tomorrow :roll:


----------



## whj812 (Dec 20, 2007)

......

Report for today is.....nothing!!!!!

Couldnt find 1 fish that wanted to get in my boat....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry that you failed to hook any fish -- will make the next fish all the more exciting.

Heck, I am not sure I remember what it feels like to catch a fish

I HATE WINTER


----------



## whj812 (Dec 22, 2007)

Got this one today almost right by the boat....i guess he wanted to get in the boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2007)

That is one nice fish - been a while since I saw one of those, what type is it?  

Thanks for posting, keep up the good work


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice catch. Theres always a hungry fish somewhere.


----------



## whj812 (Dec 22, 2007)

Not in Norris lake........LOL I think I had to make that fish bite. He hit it a couple of times, I think I just pissed him off real bad.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2007)

Dang, that's a nice catch! You guys are killing me!


----------

